# pptp problem



## donglee (Feb 12, 2014)

I have set up multiple PPTP servers on Cent OS 5 and no problem, when I apply a similar procedure on a new FreeBSD default install box, I run into an issue where it connects fine. But no internet traffic can be router. I assume it's a firewall issue or similar.

Basically here is my firewall and iptables setup:

```
net.ipv4.ip_forward = 1 (in sysctl)

iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
```

-Edit: I know it's a firewall/routing issue because I can ping the server fine when connected but not anything else. I ruled out DNS issues because I can't visit any website by IP.

If I have an RDP open with ANOTHER ONE of my servers, and I connect to the VPN, the RDP remains working fine, as do all existing connections, hence it appears the issue is some type of routing issue. I am confused because I use the same script as on my other FreeBSD with no problem.If you can help me,please reply me here,or if you have some reference material,you can send to my mail: dong@3anetwork.com


----------



## SirDice (Feb 12, 2014)

You need to enable routing by adding to /etc/rc.conf:

```
gateway_enable="YES"
```

If you need to use NAT you will have to use one of the firewalls, personally I like PF.


----------

